# scraper and ski's



## Craftsman27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Any suggestion on setting up the ski's and scraper


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most of the guys put paint sticks under the scraper and then set the skids, i couldn't find a paint stick so i used some door hindges and just layed them flat


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What surface are you clearing, concrete, asphalt, gravel ... it makes a difference.

The scraper should be straight from left to right with the tires properly inflated and on a smooth surface. Then you adjust the skids to get the proper gap between the scraper and the surface.


----------

